# Value - Bianchi Magny Ishiwata



## theriffs1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been riding for only a few months now on an old (1990's)Bianchi Magny Ishiwata and it has treated me well. But the bike is pretty old, and I am looking to get a newer option. Does anyone know how I can find out the value of the bike to ensure I am getting a good trade in value at my local dealer? Thanks.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Your bike shop takes trades? Interesting.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

theriffs1 said:


> I have been riding for only a few months now on an old (1990's)Bianchi Magny Ishiwata and it has treated me well. But the bike is pretty old, and I am looking to get a newer option. Does anyone know how I can find out the value of the bike to ensure I am getting a good trade in value at my local dealer? Thanks.


How about a few pic to show the condition and components? It's useless to talk about value without seeing some pics.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Since I doubt it would fetch much more than $200 in the market unless in superb condition my guess is that it would be worth something less as a trade-in.


----------

